
Ask HN: Is there a List of publicly traded internet companies by country? - TekMol
I would find it really interesting to see what the publicly traded internet companies in my country are.<p>With interenet companies, I mean companies who have running a website as their main business.
======
philshem
You can ask here:
[https://opendata.stackexchange.com/](https://opendata.stackexchange.com/)

